# Hoof boots



## Tate1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anyone drive in hoof boots? If so, which ones are the best for roads?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hoof boots.*

i have used equiboots for years and there are sevreal other companys i beleave the other one is called old maks.
mine have lasted for quite a few years and the toes go first and i had one fall apart it was so old the rubber just split and the boot fragmented.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

All my driving horses have all four shoes.

MV says he has used them so I might be wrong, but I would think that with all the trotting the boots would wear out very quickly. Especially with any road driving.

If you try it give us an update.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hoof boots.*

ill bring a pair home to day and take some pictures so you know how to adjust them on this type.
and ill supply step by step fitting instructions.
i have only realy lost i in all the years i have used them it i thought it flew off tammy in to a ditch but i think it was on the verge as there was a horse box behind me and it stopped so i have i giant hunch thay stole it.
i cut the weeds down were i lost the boot and i could not find it.
that was back in 1992 the price then was £23 each so to shoe tammy was £90 in equiboots.
there are another type that has suport from the pastern ill have to see my frend jo and ask her if i can take a picture as to widen the knolage on thease boots.
mine have a hindge locking mechanisam like a ski boot and the other type have a dile adjuster so when you turn it it has wires that titen the boot to the size of the hoof.
you measure the size of the boot eather by measureing the hoof or the best bet if you have a shoe from your horse.
tricky is shoe size 00 on the fronts if i rember rightley and that equates to an e2 size tammy was an e3 size ill show you were you find the size and fiting.
im goint to the yard and ill fit one on tricky so you can also see i think that will give you the full picture of how thay fit and also the tread on the soal as well.
ill be takeing tricky to a rest home as a rein deer so i think ill have 4 boots on him to save the carpet in there lounge so watch this space.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I *NEED* photos of Tricky at the Rest home dressed up as a reindeer!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I drive in Renegades, on the front only. They seem to be holding up pretty well, but I cannot tell you any milage, sorry.


----------



## Tate1 (Nov 10, 2013)

A man told me that if I were to put the boots on and go on a long ride there would be nothing left of the boot, IF it was still on his feet. He also said he has seen horses nearly fall because they couldn't grip, LOL I have never slipped and fell while running down the road in my tennis shoes. I'm new to the driving part but I have a good bit of common sense.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equiboots*

heres some pictures of equiboot.

















































































firstley clean the hoof with a hoof pick brush.
gentley offer the boot to the hoof and insert the hoof makeing sure the bulb of the heal fits snugley with the back band of the boot.
some times you have to cut the backs out as rubbing can occure on the bulbs of the heal.
as you can see were thay have been cut away.
then place the hoof on the floor raise up the clip on the front if its tite you can use your hoof pick to assist in placeing the wire around the side lugs and pull up on the front adjustment clip (locking clip) and then use your foot push the clip down and it will make a pop sound the boot is in position and on tite.
e 3 size is displayed for showing were you find the size.
and a closer look at the clip and the clip and wire in place.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equiboot*









here is an old equiboot with heavy road use on tarmack and its stood the test of time.
i for got to take a picture of the bulb of heal adjustment but ill run you through it.
undo the screws on the inside and 2 small lugs on a bar can be removed and place in the new holes and do the screws back up and that lengthens or shoutens the rubber bulb of heal bar.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*rein deer*



Taffy Clayton said:


> I *NEED* photos of Tricky at the Rest home dressed up as a reindeer!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


taffy clayton ill be arriving there at about 1530-1600 ill share all the pictures with you i have washed the christmass leg wrapps i have his christmass hat with his antlers and a christmass exercise sheet with a white fury trim all round a red head collar with dimond studds and a lead rope to match and jingle bell rein sleves for his head collar and a red circingle to match as well :rofl::rofl:
so loads of pictures and ill send them to you so you can see and ill share them with the forum.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> View attachment 563057
> 
> 
> here is an old equiboot with heavy road use on tarmack and its stood the test of time.
> ...


if you look were the clip bar bends down were the studs for fixing the wire round you can see the adjustment screws.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equi easy boa old macks boots.*









































heres some pictures i have just took i dont know how thay will come out.
i use equiboots although tricky has shoes his front feet are flat soals so on dry days the stones on the track can bruse his soal s so as an added precaution i use equiboots as a prevention.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*equiboot test.*

ok tate 1 we will have to go to the wire when i get my cart back from the coast on sunday.
i have a brand new pair and we will put them to the test on the track and the road.
so ill provide pictures of condition of them new andthe road and tracks as well so you can see for your self i think 6 or 8 miles will do in walk and trot as well so thay will give you an indication on how long thay last.
thay are very robust indeed.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I *NEED* photos of Tricky at the Rest home dressed up as a reindeer!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


thay are in your driveing talk section.
i hope you like them.
michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*weres taffy clayton*

weres taffy clayton gone i hope she is driveing pilgrim are you going to dress pilgrim as a reindeer to.


----------

